# please close.



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

pics up.........


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

Great lookin' fish too bad I dont have that money, well I do but cant afford it. Good luck with the sale and once again B-E-A-U-T-I-F-U-L


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

daily bump.....


----------



## silvciv888 (May 4, 2010)

very neat. they from chucky?


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

nope. a breeder out East. But chucky is interested at them though


----------



## silvciv888 (May 4, 2010)

lol charles. u are like the "american picker" of fish.


----------



## Discus (Apr 23, 2010)

those are amazing plecos... never seen in person anything like them... good luck on your sell


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

daily bump...


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

They are very nice, the pics do them no justice at all. Very nice plecos.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

don't miss this opportunity to own one of the hardest to come by BN plecos.....
these fish need good homes...


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump ..................


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

bump.......


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

only 2 left 1 male and 1 female.....


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

these 2 are still looking for a new home...


----------

